# 21 locations in Kentucky need coverage!



## baddboygeorge (Oct 20, 2002)

Looking for contractors close to locations needed, must be able to reach location within 60 minutes max.locations are close to lexington kentucky , west virginia,nashville tennessee, carbondale illinois,an bowlng green Kentucky. all locations are in Kentucky an they are as follows:

Brandenburg
Liberty 
West Liberty
Cumberland
Berea
Franklin
Stanton
Mount Vernon
Hopkinsville
Beattyville
Irvine
Edmonton
Morganfield
Hyden
Jackson
Manchester
Murray
Carrollton

If anyone is interested please let me know ,,thanks George Phillips


----------



## terry1 (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi George I Live In J-town Area In Louisville Let Me Know If I Can Help. Thanks Terry


----------



## baddboygeorge (Oct 20, 2002)

*hey terry*

please contact me I may have a few oppurtunities , thanks George 270 763 8322


----------



## fordsuvparts (Jan 7, 2008)

What do you have in west liberty.


----------

